# Aggressive Discus?



## igotworms (Dec 1, 2004)

i have three discus and have had them for around 6 months. the biggest one still picks at the little guys. the bigger one is a hybred and the other two are heckles. are all of yours the same spieces? i wouldnt worry too much unless it starts to get out of control. good luck.


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Two Red Melon and Two Blue Diamond. The bully is the darker of the two Blues.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

Discus are an interesting variation on the typical cichlid. they *like* to be in groups, and find comfort in the regimentation and order in a school. I think of it like a pack of dogs or wolves. There has to be an alpha, and the alpha has to make sure everyone else is aware that he's alpha. I think that's what you have with your discus... just a bit of bossiness isn't so bad. if he starts injuring your other discus to the point that you're worried about infections, etc, then he's got to go (discus are too expensive and too pretty to take those kind of chances). best of luck, and congratulations on your discus!

Oqsy


----------



## igotworms (Dec 1, 2004)

i would agree with oqsy, i think there fine unless he starts hurting the other guys


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Got tired of the others hiding all time so I took him back. Now I have some credit at the LFS so I will get another to replace it.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

mine picked off 10 cardinals right when I put them in the tank. wasnt expecting that.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Well I had a similar problem and it was making me nervous as the other discus were not feeding. I just put the aggressive one in a hospital tank for about ten days. When I returned him, he was noticably calmer and the problems subsided.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Its normal for discus to do this. They will establish a pecking order soon. This is waht i did to solve a problem:
If the bully is effecting the others health, you can take him out and put him a hospital tank for awhile and let hte other 3 grow bigger and claim the territory in the tank. then you can reintroduce the bully. He'll be relegated down the picking order by the established discus. 

I have a pack of 6 discus. The big ones were getting picked on by a smaller blue diamond who thought he owned the tank so I took him out for awhile. The other discus took over hte tank. Once i put the blue one back in one discus actually stepped up and defended the others against the blue one. He attacked no other fish except for the bully. Discus have their own characters.
YOur 46gallon will be too small your discus. You may want to consider upgrading soon. 
Keep an eye out for stress induced diseases such as hole in the head (Aka hexamita). its characterized by opaque whitish poop and spitting up food.


----------

